#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Exxon Global Practices

## khalid290

hi friends,

Could anyone please share Exxon Global Practices?

email: madil81@yahoo.co.uk



thanks in advance.See More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Of the previous Exxon Design Practices and Exxon Basic Practices the latter have now been re-designated as Exxon Mobil International Practices (IP). Do you mean the IPs if so, Yes, the year 2000 Version 14.1 can be arranged.
Sajid

----------


## cts

Dear Friend

Can you please upload the Exxon international practices.


Regards

----------


## sa12345

Sajid ,

Can you please upload the Exxon Mobil International practice?

Thanks

----------


## polaris44

exxon international practice v14.1
see link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dkp.engineer

Please send rapidshare link of exxon international practice v14.1

----------


## Processor

> exxon international practice v14.1
> see link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Polaris44

----------


## cybersoul

Thanks Polaris44 for ur Contribution

----------


## isaka

Please can anyone share Crane Technical TP 410? You may also send it to my mail address; adeiz_omonowo@yahoo.co.uk. Thanks

----------


## polaris44

> Please can anyone share Crane Technical TP 410? You may also send it to my mail address; adeiz_omonowo@yahoo.co.uk. Thanks



you may refer here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou
is it different from Exxon Design Practice or the same one. If different. what is the difference?.

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou
is it different from exxon design practice. If differ what is the difference?

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

See More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## malimr67

Dear all I need UL 58

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## process_engineer1

exxon international practice v14.1
see link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi Polaris,

From above link I could'nt download the file, please help and guide me.

----------


## inzenjer

does anyone have

EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form

----------


## aandradeb

thank you, very useful share

----------


## addictive

thanks

----------


## polaris44

process_engineer1,
I have no problem downloading it.
Just click request download ticket.
then, download link will appear.

----------


## Polymer

thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

process_engineer1,
exxon international practice v14.1

Matur nuwun, Arigato, Danke schoen, Merci ................Thankyou

----------


## daniel_rve

Thanks!!!

----------


## rrambam

Thank You very much friend.

----------


## Alex_9710278

Please, does anybody the other Exxon Practices.

See More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## tivor

Thanks Polaris44 for the useful ling..!!

----------


## roshan

Thanks very much for this great share....

----------


## yek

Thank you sharing

----------


## miGs

hope someone can share the Global Practice...

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Pollaris44, long time ago I was working for EXXON and I remember its technical library was fantastic. A lot of experience put in their technical spec.

----------


## attaulmujeeb

Can some one upload it again as link is not working. Thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks polaris

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## sameh82

Thanks very much

----------


## soloweber

Please does any one in the forum have Daniel Flour Piping Design Guide.Please upload. Thanks in advance

----------


## jowar

Thank very much, excelent post

----------


## Vladiana

> exxon international practice v14.1
> see link:
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need Exxon EXES 3-14-1-2A Fire sfe requirements. Could anyoane help me? Thank youSee More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## Vladiana

I need EXON EXES 3-14-2A fire test for valves. What is the difference between API 607 the 4 th edition and EXXON EXES 3-14-2a?
Thank you,

----------


## corleone

Thank you very much!

----------


## MAPE

Please could you reload the link because it is not working well. 

Thanks a lot

----------


## juhrilover

Refer to this page:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Dear polaris44,

Please send Rapidshare link for the exxon international practice v14.1. I am unable to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## twwong84

Hi All,

Does anyone know about Plant Safety Management? Does Exxon's/Chevron/Shell have a standard that talks about this? Could i kindly request for some documentation on this?

Many Thanks.

----------


## DEBIMA

the above link no longer exists, could you share it with me again?

Thank you

----------


## DEBIMA

the above link no longer exists, could you share it with me again?

Thank you

----------


## DEBIMA

my deae Jowar!
I am looking for "Exxon Practices" material. Could you send me ?
THANKS AND REGARDS

----------


## synthesis123

Link not responding. Please provide active link.

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Can you please reupload the Exxon international practices. or sending me the link
eng.aymanfawzy2300@gmail.com

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Can you please reupload the Exxon international practices. or sending me the link


eng.aymanfawzy2300@gmail.comSee More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## dicktracy111

Please share Exxon Mobil International Practices with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  Please share any other Exxon Mobil Civil/Structural standards.  Thanks.

----------


## divyesh.y.patel

Can anyone post Exxonmobil :Fitness for service manual

----------


## aref_tmu

Dear All*

I have the International Practices (IP) version 14.1 (up tp June 2000)
I can share if anybody needs

But they are too old!

*Anyone has newer revision?*

----------


## srinivas.mh

hello there, Could someone pl post Exxon DP,IP and GP latest version...Appreciate quick help

----------


## tt_mashimaro

Please, can you reload the link ( design practice), 

thaks a lot.

----------


## anhthoichoem

> Please, can you reload the link ( design practice), 
> 
> thaks a lot.



This is your file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks bro

----------


## ahmadtoopy

Thanks

----------


## pedrete

Thanks You!!

----------


## racp12

Mr. anhthoichoem, 
Thank you very much for that valuable information

----------


## phanthanhtrung84

> This is your file:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot. Much appreciate!

----------


## Rainbowq

How to download the file? Thanks a lot.

See More: Exxon Global Practices

----------


## raakz

Link says -File not found in server. Please try again later.
Please share again..

----------


## silky121

many thanks link still working

----------


## chemicalchouhan

can someone help to share exxon international practice v14.1 again? I can't find it. Thanks in advance.

pkschouhan@gmail.com

----------


## endorphin

Thank you very much!!

----------


## Yap

@ anhthoichoem, thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## spectator01

Hi, 

Could anyone share Exxon Mobil International Practices? Thank you! 
isherna@gmail.com

----------


## gs153

Mr. phanthanhtrung84, please upload on Mediafire. I am unable to reach this mshare url. regards

----------

